# Ou acheter une batterie macbook pro 13" ?



## Badkiller (17 Août 2010)

Bonjour a tous,

J'ai un macbook pro 13" depuis deux ans et ma batterie commence sérieusement a rendre l'ame...   quelqu'un aurait-il une adresse ou je pourrais m'en procurez une neuve ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## macinside (17 Août 2010)

auprès de n'importe quel APR, AppleStore, fnac, ...


----------



## divoli (17 Août 2010)

Badkiller a dit:


> J'ai un macbook pro 13" depuis deux ans



Je suppose que tu voulais dire un MacBook (non pro)...


----------



## Badkiller (17 Août 2010)

Je n'en trouve pas sur internet, je cherche un site ou je pourrais trouver cela



divoli a dit:


> Je suppose que tu voulais dire un MacBook (non pro)...



Non j'ai un macbook pro alu 13" et non a macbook


----------



## macinside (17 Août 2010)

normal, elle n'est vendu que par les centres de services agrée Apple (qui feront eux même le montage)


----------



## Badkiller (17 Août 2010)

il ny'a donc aucun site ou je pourrais en comander ? sur macaway il en existe mais pour macbook pro 15" et je ne sais pas si ce sont les memes


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2010)

La batterie est intégrée à l'ordinateur , donc , passage dans un APR obligé (Je ne dis pas Apple Store , ils pourraient te dire que c'est ta Carte mère qui est morte tellement ils sont nuls ).


----------



## Badkiller (17 Août 2010)

je viens d'en trouver une sur le site d'apple
http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MB771G/A?fnode=MTY1NDEwMQ&mco=MTE0MjUwMTE#overview

donc pas besoin de passer chez eux 

merci quand meme


----------



## divoli (17 Août 2010)

Badkiller a dit:


> Non j'ai un macbook pro alu 13" et non a macbook



Ben ce n'est pas clair, vu que le premier MacBook Pro 13" est apparu en juin 2009, tu ne peux pas l'avoir depuis 2 ans (si c'est bien un MBP 13").

Ce serait important de préciser exactement quel modèle tu possèdes, si tu veux que l'on t'aide au plus juste. C'est important notamment pour la batterie.


----------



## Badkiller (17 Août 2010)

effectivement, j'ai un peu exagérer sur le temps, j'ai mon macbook pro depuis un an enfaite


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2010)

Bah oui mais s'il a un an , c'est batterie integrée !
Ce que tu montres , c'est pour un MACBOOK et non un PRO..


----------



## divoli (18 Août 2010)

Badkiller a dit:


> je viens d'en trouver une sur le site d'apple
> http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MB771G/A?fnode=MTY1NDEwMQ&mco=MTE0MjUwMTE#overview
> 
> donc pas besoin de passer chez eux
> ...



Non, ça ne va pas, ce n'est pas la bonne batterie, c'est pour cela que j'ai insisté pour connaitre le modèle de ton Mac. 

Si tu as un MacBook Pro 13", la batterie est inamovible, et à ma connaissance personne n'en vend, tu n'en trouveras pas non plus sur le site d'Apple, il faut nécessairement te rendre dans un centre agréé Apple pour la faire changer par un technicien.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h01 ----------




etienne000 a dit:


> Bah oui mais s'il a un an , c'est batterie integrée !
> Ce que tu montres , c'est pour un MACBOOK et non un PRO..



Hé oui mon petit Etienne. Apple nous a bien eu, hein...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2010)

Je m'en fiche un peu , je n'ai pas de portables Apple .


----------



## populo (14 Juin 2011)

Bonjour, je possède un MBP 13' acheté fin août 2010, ma batterie est à plat. Je voudrai donc savoir où est-ce que je pourrai trouver une batterie neuve. Aller dans un magasin apple: trop coùuteux, rien que 50 euros de devis... J'ai été voir sur applestore.fr, je ne trouves pas ma batterie.
Merci de m'aider.


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Juin 2011)

populo a dit:


> Bonjour, je possède un MBP 13' acheté fin août 2010, ma batterie est à plat. Je voudrai donc savoir où est-ce que je pourrai trouver une batterie neuve. Aller dans un magasin apple: trop coùuteux, rien que 50 euros de devis... J'ai été voir sur applestore.fr, je ne trouves pas ma batterie.
> Merci de m'aider.


Regardes sur MacWay je viens de recevoir la mienne par eux


----------



## panda07 (15 Juin 2011)

Hem, les modèles pro unibody de 2010 ont des batteries inamovibles que tu ne peux pas changer toi-même et c'est d'ailleurs ce qui est dit dans cette discussion.
Tu dois forcément aller dans un Apple Store

EDIT: J'ai l'impression que la batterie peut quand même être changée en fait, mais ça m'a pas l'air très facile.


----------



## populo (15 Juin 2011)

Merci de vos reponses. Pour ce qui est du démontage de la batterie, il n'y a pas de probleme. Mais je ne vois pas ma batterie sur Macway, pour 13'.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h08 ----------

Voici mes chiffres:  Model n°A1278  ;   16,5V    ;   3,65A max   
Je regarde sur des sites de vente de batteries, mais par exemple j'ai: capacité 4,8A , voltage 10,8V.... est-ce que c'est bon?


----------

